# Bois d' Arc for the Mad Greek ....



## Kevin (May 18, 2016)

This falls under the Characteristics of Wood part. It doesn't need to be posted by the rules because Tony and I have a local, even if somewhat long-distance trade going on. I will be bringing him a bunch of wood to SWAT this year to complete a trade that started last year at SWAT. He loaded me up with some skeet so I will be attempting to outdo him on my end. 

Any project that you make that has a good story behind the wood, makes it even cooler right? Tony I harvested this osage from Fannin County Texas in 2008. I stopped resawing it a few years ago because it was just too hard on my blades. But this Resaw King has given this pile of wood new life. 

As I have mentioned before, Dr. Fred Tarpley literally wrote the book on Bois d' Arc. I was fortunate enough to get to know the man pretty well before he passed away and when he says that Osage originated in Fannin County within just a few miles from where I was born of course I love to know that!

So Tony this wood has a story which has nothing to do with me other than I harvested it from its original birthplace milliennia ago. 

Let me know if this color works for you because if not I will bring some freshly harvested stuff to Waco which I posted in fhe logging forum a cee weeks ago. 



 

It's all this rich deeper yellow color down to the poth. Rare stuff because most is bright yellow when taken down. This was chocolate brown before being introduced to the planer.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2016)

Kevin, that is very awesome, I've never heard that story. I need to look him up. I hate to be an asshat, but is there any way I could get some of both? I totally understand if not, I know you're way behind on everything. Tony


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2016)

Tony I can bring some newly harvested as well.


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2016)

You are the man Kevin! Your title for this thread cracked me up, this is a pen holder one of my relatives gave me awhile back.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2016)

My percussion professor at the University of South Alabama was Dr. John J. Papastefan. He is the original Mad Greek. He loved the nickname and was quite worthy of it. You Greeks take your partying very serioisly.o


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2016)

Yup. Try some Ouzo and you will too.


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2016)

Tony said:


> Yup. Try some Ouzo and you will too.


 
I didn't like it. But I don't like licorice.


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2016)

Give Metaxa a try.


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2016)

Tony said:


> Give Metaxa a try.



I did like that. Had to look at a pic of the bottle to remember but he had a well-stocked bar at his house and I remember liking that.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

